# mplayer fails to build on current



## none (Apr 6, 2009)

is this just happening to me ?

```
-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2    -c -o bitstream.o bitstream.c
bitstream.c: In function 'alloc_table':
bitstream.c:114: warning: 'ff_realloc_static' is deprecated (declared at bitstream.c:42)
cc -O2 -pipe -O3 -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -I./libavcodec -I./libavformat -Wdisabled-optimization -Wno-pointer-sign -Wdeclaration-after-statement -I. -I. -I./libavutil -O2 -pipe -O3 -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I.. -I../libavutil -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2   -I../libswscale -I../libavcodec -DBROKEN_RELOCATIONS  -DHAVE_AV_CONFIG_H -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_ISOC9X_SOURCE -I.. -I.. -I../libavutil -Wdisabled-optimization -Wno-pointer-sign -Wdeclaration-after-statement -I. -I.. -I../libavutil -O2 -pipe -O3 -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I... -I.../libavutil -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2    -c -o bitstream_filter.o bitstream_filter.c
cc -O2 -pipe -O3 -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -I./libavcodec -I./libavformat -Wdisabled-optimization -Wno-pointer-sign -Wdeclaration-after-statement -I. -I. -I./libavutil -O2 -pipe -O3 -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I.. -I../libavutil -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2   -I../libswscale -I../libavcodec -DBROKEN_RELOCATIONS  -DHAVE_AV_CONFIG_H -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_ISOC9X_SOURCE -I.. -I.. -I../libavutil -Wdisabled-optimization -Wno-pointer-sign -Wdeclaration-after-statement -I. -I.. -I../libavutil -O2 -pipe -O3 -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I... -I.../libavutil -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2    -c -o dsputil.o dsputil.c
mpegvideo.h:777: error: nested function 'ff_get_mb_score' declared but never defined
mpegvideo.h:775: error: nested function 'ff_epzs_motion_search' declared but never defined
gmake[1]: *** [dsputil.o] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libavcodec'
gmake: *** [libavcodec/libavcodec.a] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer.
[root@harry /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer]#
```
just did:

```
[root@harry /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer]# portsnap fetch update; make clean install clean
```
I've been trying this for quite some time, if anyone has seen this 

thanks,

none

ps: this is a core 2 duo running current from march 23, amd64


----------

